# RCT3 Error



## WillM26 (Feb 5, 2011)

I installed RCT3 Soaked and Wild, and it works, but when I go to build a ride, it freezes. When I go to my desktop, theres an error message that says "No Platform for Overlay"

What's going on?:4-dontkno


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

As far as my knowledge is concerned, which may or may not be correct, I think that means the game is trying to overlay something on top of a window which it cannot.

Kind of like when you open the Steam or Xfire overlay.

Have you tried running the game in Windowed mode? Or if you are, full screen? 

If there is no option for a Windowed mode in the game settings try pressing ALT+ENTER when you have the game open.

If you are on Vista/7: Try running the game as an administrator (right click the .exe and select "Run as administrator"). Then try that with a combination of the suggestions above.


----------

